# who do you want to know better?



## butch (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm thinking this question is not so much about getting to know someone better in the Joey Tribbiani way ("Hey, how YOU doin'?"), but in the platonic way.

So, who are the people on Dims that you don't know very well, but would like to know more about? The mysterious ones, maybe, or the witty ones, possibly? Or maybe just someone who seems to be the kind of person you want to hang out in a bar with, trading stories. 

I always want to know more about Bigsexy920 and Giraffes? Giraffes!, for starters. 

Now, who do you want to know better?


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in agreement about getting to know more about Mr G, and I'd like to know Carla and Phil better. I had the opportunity to meet them in Boston and they were both incredibly nice. I'd love to know them better..and I KNOW I will get a response to go to NJ next weekend so I can get to know them lol. I truly wish I could, but to say money is tight for me right now is an understatement!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 15, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> I'm in agreement about getting to know more about Mr G, and I'd like to know Carla and Phil better. I had the opportunity to meet them in Boston and they were both incredibly nice. I'd love to know them better..and I KNOW I will get a response to go to NJ next weekend so I can get to know them lol. I truly wish I could, but to say money is tight for me right now is an understatement!!




I'd love to know you better so come to the Jersey bash next weekend.  I know about money matters so no pressure. There will be plenty of other chances for me to dance with the Goofyster again.  

I'm veeeery quiet when first getting to know people (especially guys). However, there are lots of dimmers I'd like to get to know better. Lmbchop and Ruby from chat. I'd sooo love to meet them. I'd also like to pick the brains of Tina and Conrad just to see what I would learn. Plus, there are many people I've already met that I'd like to get to know better. Smarty, Goof, Soup, Ashley, and Out.Of.Habit I've met only once but I'd love to chill with those girls again. I can't even think of all the people I'd like to meet, there are just so many of them.  

There are a few boys I wouldn't mind getting to know better either....but I'll not name names. :blush:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2007)

Are we talkin' Dims Poeple or real people or dead people?
'Cause if we're talkin' Dims folk, I'd like to hang with The Zitkus'!!

Real Folk: No One.

Dead Folk: Jerry Garcia!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

You should think long and hard about that dude. You never know what could happen hangin' with us.  

But seriously - I think we would have a dangerously good time!! 






sweetnnekked said:


> Are we talkin' Dims Poeple or real people or dead people?
> 'Cause if we're talkin' Dims folk, I'd like to hang with The Zitkus'!!
> 
> Real Folk: No One.
> ...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

These are the people I really want to meet face to face. Who would I like to know better:

Punkindreamer (Ella)
Leesa
Hottie Megan
The Buffinator
Mimosa
Sweetnnekked (dudes crazy)
Stan
Obesus
Les Toil
Santaclear
JoyJoy
Rennie (Barb)
Free Thinker
Ris and Bio
Missaf
Casey (TSL)
Conrad and Ruby
Heretic FA
Fatlane
Jane
AnnMarie


I know there are more - but this is my short list.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2007)

I think it would be really cool to have a big Dimensions get-together, I can't even imagine who I'd want to get to know better. There are so many personalities and charactors on these boards I don't dare presume what all of you guys are like in person. I enjoy surprises and I don't doubt that I would be pleasantly suprised in all sorts of ways.

As for historical figures, I'd like to meet a person like Will Rogers, or somebody who came from nothing and made good. Somebody who was a charactor, did what they liked and suceeded by just being themselves.

Stan


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You should think long and hard about that dude. You never know what could happen hangin' with us.
> 
> But seriously - I think we would have a dangerously good time!!



I dig intrigue! It makes my otherwise boring existance exciting!!


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2007)

He knows who he is.

And he knows what he should wear.


And, since I HATE 'name someone!' threads where people say: I'm not tellin'! like it's cute, I'm going to pony up a name:

kr7, she seems interesting and I can't figure out her background


----------



## bigplaidpants (Sep 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> He knows who he is.
> 
> And he knows what he should wear.



OK, babe. I'm putting my bigplaidpants on..._righeeet now._


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2007)

The Zitkuses

Jes

Butch

Tina

Missaf

Risible and that damned trouble-making husband of hers 

There are more but I can't think.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Sep 15, 2007)

Disclaimer....I know I'm going to miss some folk. 

Here's some folk I'd love to share a pot-o'-coffee/beer/soda with:

butch (talk shop)
blueeyedbanshiee (talk shop)
fa_stan_man
liz (diva)
rainyday
Red_Velvet
ripley
activistfatgirl
Admiral Snackbar
SlackerFA
mfdoom
tooz
Tina
JoyJoy
Santaclear
LillyBBBW
Jes
James
Jay West Coast
AM
VioletBeauregard
kerrypop/Stan
GEF

...oh, and it'd be great to grab din-din with Ivy and HollyFo and Liz again.

I'm sure I missed a few. I've any of you are ever in Chicago (including you Chicagoans)....let me know. Life is swamped, but the coffee's on....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 15, 2007)

Gosh..........there are so many.........a few:

Miss Vickie
Tina
Ann Marie
Rainyday
SocialBFly
Risible and her hubby
Green Eyed Fairy Caroline
TheSadeianLinguist
Sweetnekked
Sandie Z.
BigPlaidPants
Fuzzy
Stan
Jane
Betty
Timberwolf
Swamptoad
SoVerySoft 

Again....this is the short list! LOL! Hugs, Kara (and remember there are a few here who know me and me them TOOOOOO well........hehe.....like Sandie and Guy Russo and Carla Eclectic gal and Conrad..........sorry no details given........I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2007)

Having a not so great day today, and reading these posts made me smile. I would like to thank all of you who mentioned me. I feel very complimented by this, but think I might be a bit disappointing, as I'm no great thinker, and can tend to be shy. 

The feelings are returned, though. Almost got to meet Casey twice, but it wasn't meant to be. I think BigPlaid and Mag would be fascinating to talk with. Nancy is someone who I am very aware of but haven't really communicated much with, but dang, I would love to go out to eat with you; it looks like you and Randi really cut a nice swath through some of the best restaurants, judging by the Foodee forum. :eat2: Kara, you would just purely be a kick in the pants, and that was confirmed by the video of you and your fellow singers, and the fact that you had the best and hammiest part of all. I tell you, though, after having posted here for over nine years now, there are so many old schoolers who I have formed friendships with and would be so excited to meet. There are also newer posters who I would love to met IRL (out of all of the people I've met IRL from the two SA places I've frequented the most, there have been very, very few that I haven't liked, and none of them were from here!). There is a long list of newer posters who I haven't met but would like to -- and some are very new posters.

I'm always at a loss for these things, because I'm lazy. It would take me at least an hour to make a true and accurate list of those who I would like to get to know better (and meet, too), and be sure not to leave anyone out. But I will say that I have met some of the most wonderful people and I feel really grateful for that. 

This isn't a confessions thread, but IC that I have many times thought that if I won the lottery (yeah, a lottery fantasy...), I would hold the biggest vacation-type party (we're not just talking one or two nights here, folks, but at least 2 weeks) in some lush place for all Dims posters. The best chefs, lovely pools (cabana boys, anyone? ). comfortable, roomy seating, and plenty of opportunity for talking, playing, and really getting to know each other a bit. So far, no wins, dammit. 

Feelin' the love here, and thanking you for it. :kiss2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> ...
> This isn't a confessions thread, but IC that I have many times thought that if I won the lottery (yeah, a lottery fantasy...), I would hold the biggest vacation-type party (we're not just talking one or two nights here, folks, but at least 2 weeks) in some lush place for all Dims posters. The best chefs, lovely pools (cabana boys, anyone? ). comfortable, roomy seating, and plenty of opportunity for talking, playing, and really getting to know each other a bit. So far, no wins, dammit.
> 
> ...



Remember that "What would you do if you won the lottery thread..." (paraphrased)

I'm still playing too. I did win once, but it was just barely enough to buy another set of Lotto tickets let alone host a Dims get together...

Keep trying Tina, I'll keep trying here too! 

Stan


----------



## ripley (Sep 15, 2007)

This thread seems to have forked a bit.  

Who I'd want to know better? Almost everyone.

Who I'd like to meet...hmm...these list-making threads are dangerous. Anyway, here are a few off the top of my head:

JoyJoy
Screaming Chicken
Santaclear
BigPlaidPants and Magnolia
big_gurl_lvr
mossystate
Lilac
SummerG
Stoner
Archangel
ashmamma
BeaBea
BigBeautifulMe
Supersoup
EvilPrincess
Jes






Okay, hit submit by mistake...gonna continue on another post, lol.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Remember that "What would you do if you won the lottery thread..." (paraphrased)
> 
> I'm still playing too. I did win once, but it was just barely enough to buy another set of Lotto tickets let alone host a Dims get together...
> 
> ...


Your win sounds like my one or two wins: just enough to buy more tickets. One of these days, Stan, and then we'll finally get to meet.


----------



## ripley (Sep 15, 2007)

And:


Kimberleigh
out.of.habit
runningman
ssbbwpunkgirl
Risible
ShakenbakeSharleen
SlackerFA
ThatFatGirl
FreeThinker


Okay, I know I'm forgetting some. And some dimmers I've met already, and would love to meet again...like ValentineBBW, Liz (di-va), swordchick, gypsy, mango, johnireland, ebonySSBBW, superodalisque, PattiGirl and hubby, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2007)

I would like to meet most people on here. If there is a Dim meet, we will do our damndest to get there!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahh, another "Who is in your clique" thread....I will have to say that I would be most happy to meet and get to know most everyone on the dims forums.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm always amazed by people who see cliques everywhere. Just what constitutes a clique to you? I'm interested in knowing that because I don't think that happening to know some people better than others, and acting a bit more familiar constitutes a clique, but that's what I see here -- not being exclusionary to others and purposely ignoring anyone who tries to post to them who is not a clique member, which is basically the definition of the word: being exclusionary.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2007)

I would really like to get to know ......well...everyone. I don't like to limit myself to a certain type of person. I enjoy talking to people of every race, culture, size, age....etc.  I always try to maintain an open mind.


----------



## butch (Sep 15, 2007)

No, it wasn't meant that way, lovelyone. And since I don't have a clique, I wasn't trying to get some circle jerk of compliments out of people. All I wanted to know was, are there people here you want to know more about? For me in particular, it meant: people who every time I read a post, I think, I want to know them better, but have yet had an opportunity to. In that case, the intent of this thread is decidedly un-cliquish, because you should be talking about people you don't really know outside of reading their posts here on the board.

But, I don't have a patent on this thread, so people can answer it anyway they want. And for those of you who feel left out, please don't. If I had a penny for every time I felt left out from these types of threads, I'd have the money for that Dims vacation Tina was talking about. When I feel left out, it reminds me to make more of an effort to get to know people better, and so far that has worked out pretty well.


----------



## butch (Sep 15, 2007)

Thinking more about this, I wonder why people don't like to read people say nice things about other people? You know what? If I'm sensitive about being left out of a thread like this, I complain privately to someone, who invariably tells me to stop being so self-involved and lazy and to realize that I'll only get out of this site what I put into it. And the truth is, the people who do get recognized in these threads put a lot into Dims. They PM folks, give out lots of rep, even call each other on the phone and arrange to meet each other in person. They deserve to be reminded about how important their friendship is to others here, and the rest of us should be heartened, not hurt, by the strong bonds of friendship and affection that have sprung up on this here message board. Because it suggests strongly that if we want those types of friendships with people here at Dims, they're available to us, too. We just have to do some work to get it.

Maybe I've gone off-topic, but I felt it needed to be said.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2007)

butch said:


> Thinking more about this, I wonder why people don't like to read people say nice things about other people? You know what? If I'm sensitive about being left out of a thread like this, I complain privately to someone, who invariably tells me to stop being so self-involved and lazy and to realize that I'll only get out of this site what I put into it. And the truth is, the people who do get recognized in these threads put a lot into Dims. They PM folks, give out lots of rep, even call each other on the phone and arrange to meet each other in person. They deserve to be reminded about how important their friendship is to others here, and the rest of us should be heartened, not hurt, by the strong bonds of friendship and affection that have sprung up on this here message board. Because it suggests strongly that if we want those types of friendships with people here at Dims, they're available to us, too. We just have to do some work to get it.
> 
> Maybe I've gone off-topic, but I felt it needed to be said.




Yes, it did need to be said....and you said it very well indeed. I'm not on anyone's list, but I didn't feel left out cuz I know anyone of those folks would love to meet me (I hope, lol)....it was just a post out of curiosity of who attracts whom....

For the record...IF I was one to name names....you'd be named dear butch...I could learn soooo much from you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 15, 2007)

Actually, like what most everyone else has said, I'd like to get to know everyone a little, or a lot, better. I already feel like I know Tina, Rainy, Friday, Ebony, Brenda, and Biggie well, because we spent a lot of time together at Tina's wedding. I'd like to have spent more time talking to Ris' and Bio, and Santa as well, 'cause they're very interesting people. 

People I haven't met that I'd like to know more about are Kimberleigh, Missaf, Sandie Z, Mossy, GEF, Mimosa and butch. I think their posts are really thoughtful and usually make me see things in a different light. And they make me laugh. As for the guys, I know Generic Geek very well, but I'd like to get to know Stan better, as well as Fuzzy, Free Thinker, Johnny Sacks and Canonista (that's probably surprising to some since he and I are diametrically opposed in many ways but I find people I disagree with a LOT more interesting). 

I'm sure I've left people out so don't be surprised to see some "add on's". But usually when I read a post that's interesting, particularly in Hyde Park, it makes me want to know how the person who wrote it ticks.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

Vickie it is my sincere hope that we get to meet someday. 

As for cliques - yes they are here - it's human nature - so I don't bother much with it lately - but occasionally it aggravates me when the same people say how much they love the same people over and over again. However - it is their right to do so as often as they like.

I would really like to meet everyone who posts here - I think you all rock.


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> Ahh, another "Who is in your clique" thread....I will have to say that I would be most happy to meet and get to know most everyone on the dims forums.



boooo!

i say, if you answer a thread about who, you have to give a genuine who. Not an everybody! that's gummin' up the works. We want specifics! we want details! I already know all the crap I need to know about my cohorts--I want to know about the people I'm NOT overly social with, here. 

Great googly-moogly, can this please, please not turn into another 'gee, too many cliques/I hate this thread' stuff? I'm lookin' at you, Spanky.

Edited to add: I liked your 2nd comment, Butch. I like it when you get sharp with us! That's exactly right (haha). Also, it's nutty to join a thread asking about something specific ('what do you like most about living in Seattle' for example) to give an answer that doesn't follow the question ('I don't live in Seattle!') ?? It needs to be said.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Sep 15, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yes, it did need to be said....and you said it very well indeed. I'm not on anyone's list, but I didn't feel left out cuz I know anyone of those folks would love to meet me (I hope, lol)....it was just a post out of curiosity of who attracts whom....
> 
> For the record...IF I was one to name names....you'd be named dear butch...I could learn soooo much from you.



*Argh! *No BS, I've wanted to talk to you many times, BBSSBBW. One of the I'm-sure-many I've left out. But, I'm glad to come back to! 

Cheers, daddy.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 16, 2007)

Tina
Jes
Annmarie
Butch
Activistfatgirl
Jane

There are more but I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> boooo!
> 
> i say, if you answer a thread about who, you have to give a genuine who. Not an everybody! that's gummin' up the works. We want specifics! we want details! I already know all the crap I need to know about my cohorts--I want to know about the people I'm NOT overly social with, here.
> 
> ...




Cheese and crackers, Jes! Finger wagging and I haven't even done anything yet?? :batting: 

The people I am interested in meeting are the ones who show me any interest in return. But there are a couple who are characters who would be interesting to meet. Yeah, Jes, I suck. 

I guess my question would be to those who have met other Dims people. Do things change when you go back online?? Just wondering.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Can I get away with saying I'd like to meet anyone from Dims? Probably Not. Okay.. how about.. activistfatgirl, AnnMarie, BBWTexan, BigBeautifulMe, BigBellySSBBW, BigCutieAriel, BigCutieSasha, bigsexy920, BLUEeyedBanshee, Boteroesque Babe (if she ever comes back), Buffie, Butterbelly, CAMellie, Cat, Deidrababe, EvilPrincess, FatAndProud, Friday, HeatherBBW, herin, HottiMegan, jamie, Jes, JoyJoy, Krissy12, Lovelyone, Michelle, Miss Vickie, missaf, MissStacie, MisticalMisty, NancyGirl74, prettyssbbw, Punkin1024, rainyday, Rebecca, RedHead, Robin Rocks, Ruby Ripples, SoVerySoft, supersoup, ThatFatGirl, Theatrmuse/Kara, TheSadeianLinguist, This1Yankee, Violet_Beauregard...


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Cheese and crackers, Jes! Finger wagging and I haven't even done anything yet?? :batting:
> 
> The people I am interested in meeting are the ones who show me any interest in return. But there are a couple who are characters who would be interesting to meet. Yeah, Jes, I suck.
> 
> I guess my question would be to those who have met other Dims people. Do things change when you go back online?? Just wondering.



I know how you work, Spanky. You know it, I know it, vegetable lasagne knows it. 

I'm ignoring your 2nd comment.

Do things change? Well, we usually sober up, pull our pants back on, and act just like adults are supposed to act in these situations: we refuse to make eye contact with one another for at least the next 3 weeks.
 
Any other questions?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd enjoy getting to meet any of you. I'd enjoy having a heartfelt conversation with anyone who needed to bend someone's ear. People interest me, their well-being and happiness a cause for aiding them. And frankly, there are a few specific people on the boards here I just simply admire. So many people here have characteristics that I wish I had, so that I could be cool like them! LoL So I'd like to not only get to know you people better, but to learn your secrets so that I may assimilate you into the Collective. Er, I'd like to know you all better.

However, being online, on a forum, gives me that comfort buffer that keeps me from dealing with people in person. I don't pretend to think I'm dull or interesting or anything that would make me "stand out," but something still seems daunting to me about meeting people I look up to. I'm sure that prevents one from gaining intimate knowledge about anybody, but eh. I'm usually better with complete strangers.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright, running the risk of missing several, because I'm tired...


Either because they crack me up, or because they just seem like nice folks, or because I'm really curious as to what makes them tick:


Tina, Mini, Jes, Fatlane,
Violet Beauregard and Jane,
Chimpy, Fuzzy, West Coast Jay*,
Ripley, too, and Rainyday,
Activist Fat Girl, Blackjack, hey,
And Etobicoke FA,
Canonista, AnnMarie,
Also Wayne and Sandie Z**,
The Sadeian Linguist, EdX, Carrie,
Santaclear, Soup, and Green-Eyed Fairy
Timberwolf, Missaf, Liz, oh my,
Swamptoad, Buffie, Samantha NY,
Risible, Biodieselman,
And of course, FA Man Stan

I'm sure that some have been omitted
From this post I have submitted.
Apologies to those I've missed.
I may have to revise this list.


Seriously, those are the folks who come to mind right now, but if by serendipity I were to meet anyone from here, I'd enjoy the chance to chat them up. 


Oh, and "Why not Conrad?" you ask...I think I'd feel all intimidated, and tongue-tied. Despite my admiration of the man, I'd probably just be reduced to a stammering idiot in his presence.





*Poetic licence. "Jay West Coast" didn't rhyme.
**American pronunciation of the last letter of the alphabet, in this case.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Sep 17, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> *Argh! *No BS, I've wanted to talk to you many times, BBSSBBW. One of the I'm-sure-many I've left out. But, I'm glad to come back to!
> 
> Cheers, daddy.



Ohh....definitely also *add*,

Jane
Risible
Eclectic_Girl
This1Yank
Soup (to see if you ARE that long lost red-love)
Chimpi
edx

-all folks I've bantored with and would enjoy doing face-to-face

I'm gonna think of more...


----------



## Friday (Sep 17, 2007)

Do we have a posting members list I can just copy? Seriously, just almost everyone who posts regularly and a few who don't.

Jane, Joy Joy, Ripley, Elle Camino (although we'd argue about which band to go listen to), Jamie, Donna Sweetcheeks, Red Velvet, Fuzzy, Frankie, Toodles, Violet, GEF, BJ (to give him braille pamphlets  ), AFG, Butch, Mini (he needs a good spanking), Carrie, Michelle, Missaf (and Gabriel), Moore, Traci Jo (and Jegan), Ruby, Mossy, Sam, Susannah and so many of you.................seriously, a don't care if I ever meet list would be so much shorter.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Alright, running the risk of missing several, because I'm tired...
> 
> 
> Either because they crack me up, or because they just seem like nice folks, or because I'm really curious as to what makes them tick:
> ...


i can't rep you again, so i'm quoting this to praise your awesomeness.

clever sticks.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ...
> 
> The people I am interested in meeting are the ones who show me any interest in return.
> ...


I'd be interested in meeting you Spanky, you still owe me an ice fishing tutorial, and some Minnesotian lessons. Are you into snowmobiles BTW? As for that "interest in return"... I can only do about .02% at best. Well below prime rate I know, but that's all there is.



Spanky said:


> I guess my question would be to those who have met other Dims people. Do things change when you go back online?? Just wondering.


I just recently met a few local Dims folks (not far from us), very nice people, good cooks, they smell pleasant, etc. My family and I have fun visiting them and they appear to enjoy visiting us... They have a swimming pool and we don't, that helps...  To answer your question Spanky, it does change things a bit, if they are local and you have common interests with them. Even if the meeting is brief, you have a shared experience with someone, I do think it enhances the interaction within Dims. Maybe not so much in the long run though...

Stan


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 17, 2007)

Off the top of my head...

LillyB
Tina
ripley
rainyday
Esme
Chris
ALL the Chicagoans
Miss Vickie
swordchick
sandie s-r
fa man stan
bio and ris
supersoup
bigbeautifulme
carrie 
butch
AFG
Red
TSL
Ruby Ripples
Tear in your Hand
Violet
GEF
James
Blackjack
Obesus
SocialbFly


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2007)

no one here is cool enough to know me better OR to be in my clique.

sorry guys.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 17, 2007)

butch said:


> Thinking more about this, I wonder why people don't like to read people say nice things about other people? You know what? If I'm sensitive about being left out of a thread like this, I complain privately to someone, who invariably tells me to stop being so self-involved and lazy and to realize that I'll only get out of this site what I put into it. And the truth is, the people who do get recognized in these threads put a lot into Dims. They PM folks, give out lots of rep, even call each other on the phone and arrange to meet each other in person. They deserve to be reminded about how important their friendship is to others here, and the rest of us should be heartened, not hurt, by the strong bonds of friendship and affection that have sprung up on this here message board. Because it suggests strongly that if we want those types of friendships with people here at Dims, they're available to us, too. We just have to do some work to get it.
> 
> Maybe I've gone off-topic, but I felt it needed to be said.


 
I CALL BULLSH*T--you look at ANY of the "who is im my clique" threads on these forums and you will see JUST who I am referring to. As for laziness and getting out what I put into the boards, I only recall a certain number of folks here welcoming me on my first post..and to my knowledge-not a SINGLE one of them is in a clique. To tell the truth, I answered exactly as I wished to answer... 
nothing more, nothing less. There ARE people here whom I have met in person--that I will ALWAYS like, and want to know more about--however, I dont feel the need to advertise said people for popularity sake. When I read something that makes me laugh, gives me insight, or just makes me feel better about being a plus sized woman in a tiny sized world...then I take the time to REP that person. I dont do it cos I like them or because I want them to like me. I do it because I feel that what they said had merit. Plain and simple.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I CALL BULLSH*T--you look at ANY of the "who is im my clique" threads on these forums and you will see JUST who I am referring to. As for laziness and getting out what I put into the boards, I only recall a certain number of folks here welcoming me on my first post..and to my knowledge-not a SINGLE one of them is in a clique. To tell the truth, I answered exactly as I wished to answer...
> nothing more, nothing less. There ARE people here whom I have met in person--that I will ALWAYS like, and want to know more about--however, I dont feel the need to advertise said people for popularity sake. When I read something that makes me laugh, gives me insight, or just makes me feel better about being a plus sized woman in a tiny sized world...then I take the time to REP that person. I dont do it cos I like them or because I want them to like me. I do it because I feel that what they said had merit. Plain and simple.




I don't belong to any cliques, nor do I take offense at those who do. It's human nature; we naturally gravitate towards those with whom we share common interests. My question to you is: Why bother reading threads like this, if they are going to upset you? IMO, it's pretty harmless fun. But if it bothered me, it would be pretty simple to choose not to view or participate.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 17, 2007)

Like Friday, my would not want to know better...list..would be shorter than the other. Might even be a few surprises. If I were in a room with all of you, I would hope I did not just zero in on my ' fave list', but make eye contact and smile at all but the most wretched . I have a feeling that some who are making long lists, would do the same. I look at this thread as more of a thinking out loud kind of thing. I know if people met me, the majority would love me. I think things like this are a bit more..fluid.


----------



## Ash (Sep 17, 2007)

Shit. Who told about my super exclusive clique of awesomeness? Y'all or in so much trouble at the next meeting. Heads will roll!

Just for that, I'm not bringing my famous chicken salad to the potluck, either.


----------



## butch (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I CALL BULLSH*T--you look at ANY of the "who is im my clique" threads on these forums and you will see JUST who I am referring to. As for laziness and getting out what I put into the boards, I only recall a certain number of folks here welcoming me on my first post..and to my knowledge-not a SINGLE one of them is in a clique. To tell the truth, I answered exactly as I wished to answer...
> nothing more, nothing less. There ARE people here whom I have met in person--that I will ALWAYS like, and want to know more about--however, I dont feel the need to advertise said people for popularity sake. When I read something that makes me laugh, gives me insight, or just makes me feel better about being a plus sized woman in a tiny sized world...then I take the time to REP that person. I dont do it cos I like them or because I want them to like me. I do it because I feel that what they said had merit. Plain and simple.



You can call bullshit all you want, but what I see and what you see are 2 different things. Every person who has ever mentioned me in a thread about friendships here at Dims is someone who has either spoken to me in a PM or someone who has gotten/given meaningful rep to/from me; and, more importantly, all I had to do was be me-not suck up to some 'popular' person and hope they'd take me under their wing. I still don't see the cliques you're so adamant are here on the boards, but I do see friendships, and I'm glad you have them, too, even if you think your friendships are somehow different and better than the friendships others have here. 

And, you know what, you can post/rep/PM/chat in any way you like here at Dims, just like the 'cliques' can, and,as TraciJo said, if you don't like these types of threads, then don't read them, pure and simple. I still don't get your problem, and wish you hadn't sullied this thread with your pout. Bully for you and your pure, untainted rep and your non-clique friends. And, if you'll recall, THIS THREAD is about people you don't know, don't rep, don't chat with, so you could have just honored the intent of this thread instead of just complaining, but you're right, you can "answer exactly as you wished to answer," just like everyone else can. Hope you feel better getting this off your chest. And, yes, I feel better getting this off my chest, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I CALL BULLSH*T--you look at ANY of the "who is im my clique" threads on these forums and you will see JUST who I am referring to. As for laziness and getting out what I put into the boards, I only recall a certain number of folks here welcoming me on my first post..and to my knowledge-not a SINGLE one of them is in a clique. To tell the truth, I answered exactly as I wished to answer...
> nothing more, nothing less. There ARE people here whom I have met in person--that I will ALWAYS like, and want to know more about--however, I dont feel the need to advertise said people for popularity sake. When I read something that makes me laugh, gives me insight, or just makes me feel better about being a plus sized woman in a tiny sized world...then I take the time to REP that person. I dont do it cos I like them or because I want them to like me. I do it because I feel that what they said had merit. Plain and simple.



Oh, that's it! I am going to start a WHO IS IN MY CLIQUE thread right now.

And you know what? NONE OF YOU PEOPLE WILL BE IN IT! It'll be a clique of one! And it'll be all for me me ME! 

You might be able to buy your way in, though, with fine chocolates and rare first editions. But I'll always look down on you anyway, like a poor relation.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2007)

Jes?

Um.

Can I be in your clique? Please???


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 17, 2007)

I recently found a really bizzare paper I wrote up when I was five that said something like:

DAD IS IN MY CLUB, MOM IS IN MY CLUB...RYAN IS IN MY CLUB, MATT IS IN MY CLUB...

Just listing family members and kids in my class that I was friends with (along with crude portraits which leads me to believe that they were supposed to be membership cards, although I probably shouldn't have used both sides of the paper unless I wanted people sharing cards). All normal stuff for a five year old to write, but I closed it out with:

...MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE IS IN MY CLUB



So yeah, I don't need any cliques, I got the Macho Man in my posse.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2007)

A ha ha ha ha ha. Just caught up with this thread. *whew* It had all the things I love most: 
1. An alphabetized list (that included my name)
2. A couple of cool folks I don't know that well that listed me, must say hello soonly
3. A poem
4. Drama
5. Further accusations of CLIQUES!
6. Jes getting crazy
7. And now, a numerated list. My work here is done.

-AFG

PS. I want to meet several people, and by several I do mean a LOT because I'm naturally inquisitive, so there. I'm not gonna defend my choices either. I'm gonna say FreeThinker and BPP for my married or taken only-good-friend male partners in coffee, a bit of chat and some strumming. ON THE GUITAR YOU SICK-Os.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2007)

I object to No. 6.

And just for that, I'm going to give you an I'M NOT IN JES' CLIQUE membership card. 

And I'm going to get Wild Zero to draw it up.

And I'm going to tell him to make you real ugly.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> I object to No. 6.
> 
> And just for that, I'm going to give you an I'M NOT IN JES' CLIQUE membership card.
> 
> ...



Listen up floozie, you can object to it all you want, but you can't deny the crazy. Number 6 stands.

YOURE NOT IN MY CLIQUE EITHER, OKAY????!?!?!?


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

LALALALALALALA. I CAN'T HEAR YOU.

I always want to know more about Lilly, too. I know a bit about her, but never enough!


LALALALALALALALA

ps: floozie? ...nice!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 18, 2007)

so uh .. am .. I in .. a clique? I just don't know.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> so uh .. am .. I in .. a clique? I just don't know.



You can be in my clique. You just need to massage me in oils, rub my feet, and tell me that I'm the queen. Sound ok? Great!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> ..."who is in my clique" threads...



I know I'm not in a clique.

I generally feel pretty much like a welcome outsider here: Not really in on the jokes (dooooooom? ), but not excluded, either.

It's quite a nice situation in which to find one's self. :happy:

Certainly nothing over which sleep need be lost.


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2007)

In the immortal words of out.of.habit: The first rule of doom club is that you don't talk about doom club.


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> In the immortal words of out.of.habit: The first rule of doom club is that you don't talk about doom club.



*What's the 2nd rule??

*


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

*Getting back on track...*

Just today, without even putting effort into it, I realized I had forgotten to mention at least five other posters about whom I'd like to know more.

But, of course, as soon as I mention them, I'll remember yet more, and by the posting of list #3, people may start to think they're just getting "pity mention", which would not be the case. For that reason, I'll not post the names of those good folks.

It also occurred to me that there are instances of posters whom I dislike, but into whose workings I'd be curious to take a look (a banned poster from some time back comes to mind). Just channelling my inner profiler, I guess.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Listen folks - I have to say this - but I know I am putting my foot in my mouth by doing so.

Lovelyone expressed her feelings about how she feels. Can we stop throwing the word *clique* back at her? It's like a slap in the face every time you do it. I've been in her shoes. I know how she feels and dog piling her doesn't help. If this supposed to be a supportive community - why not engage her in a conversation of why she feels this way?

I'd like to say you're all being passive aggressive but you're bein plain old aggrresive so I can't. 

It saddens me every time I see this happen here. And I've seen it a lot over the years of posting here. Yes - there is a clique, and when you are relatively new here it can be hard to feel like a part of things. I've just gotten to the point of not caring anymore. I post what I want - I PM to who I like and I'm happy with that.

I'm trying really hard not to be scolding or sound like I'm angry - truth of the matter is this makes me sad. This is a great community, clique or no clique. I just wish when we have disagreements we could be kinder to each other - and yes I include myself in that. 

You are all fine - supportive - caring people I wish stuff like this didn't happen.

So like I said I put my foot in it with this post so flame me if you must.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie, you'll get no flames from me. I just get tired of the clique word being tossed around and used in such a way as to insult people who have gotten particularly close, something I think we should celebrate, not denigrate. I in no way feel part of a clique, and in fact I often feel like an outsider here, particularly after having lost weight. I just think it's human nature for people to form mini groups, but I don't see any of them being exclusive, which is the baggage that a word like "clique" brings with it. 

I feel lost here sometimes, too, and like people don't like me or think I'm cool or whatever. But I guess I feel that posts like Lovelyone's only perpetuate the feelings of isolation that she seems to be feeling. Why not reach out to others, rather than insulting people for daring to have close friends? Raining on the parade of others isn't very productive is all, is it?

But you're right. She's entitled to her opinion, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, Clique Mashley is always accepting applications for new members. 

Just know that there's a rigorous hazing phase. Involving copious amounts of fried pepperoni.


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2007)

*We dont need a clique
To make our clock tick
Our clique is the world
The world is our clique

We dont have to fit
In your fixed trip
Our clique is the world
The world is our trip


Small clique is like a jip in line
It happens all the time but its limited
World clique is like a skip through time
Its fine and Im digging it

I dont have to squeeze
Just to appease your dream
My peace is the world
The world is a clique

The world is our clique
The world is a clique
World clique, world clique 


*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanna meet the people that want to meet me. The people that don't want to meet me, Bah!, I don't want to meet you either.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 18, 2007)

I have thrown out the clique word in the past on other threads. The "who are your favorite DIMS people" type threads were exclusionary or had the appearance of being so. I don't think those that listed people were purposely leaving out others or had any intention to hurt anyone. I just can't and don't post enough to build up a deeper connection with more other posters. And I am fine with that. 

I don't think this thread is that way. I actually can undedrstand why people would want to shed the computer wall and meet those they share hours with online and have a real human interaction. But lists do cause people to look and to wonder. It is human nature. 

As a "sometimes stuck in the 80s" person, I like to harken back to The Breakfast Club. The so-called popular ones had the same issues as the freaks, geeks and sport heads. In the end, they all realized they weren't so different. Like Miss Vickie said, while one person may think another is one of the "popular" bunch, actually, they may be as isolated as you. Maybe more so. 

Shit, I just laugh thinking that I would have to introduce myself as Spanky so people would know who I was and then walk around meeting others only knowing them by their crazy handles like, AFG, Jes, TSL or FA_man_stan. Hell, his real name is probably Bobby.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Shit, I just laugh thinking that I would have to introduce myself as Spanky so people would know who I was and then walk around meeting others only knowing them by their crazy handles like, AFG, Jes, TSL or FA_man_stan. Hell, his real name is probably Bobby.



Hey, what's going on, BBWFaceSitFanatic69?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hey, what's going on, BBWFaceSitFanatic69?



Throwin' stones at glass houses, I see??

And BBWFSF69 is a great guy. Really.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *What's the 2nd rule??
> 
> *



I'm going to take a stab at this, but I'm guessing it is: Rule #2) Refer to rule #1.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2007)

People i'd like to know better


Tina
ActivistFatGirl
DanExMachina
Jes
Smushygirl
DJewell
JoyJoy
Santaclear
Admiral Snackbar

(i'm sure i'll add to this list along the way  )


----------



## Aliena (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to meet anyone with a big yellow star and as many green boxes underneath it. :eat1:


----------



## Friday (Sep 18, 2007)

I think when you you use the word 'clique' in a negative fashion to imply that people are being deliberately exclusionary then you're going to get flamed and you deserve it. If you're using 'clique' to describe the fact that there are people here who have known each other for a while and consider each other to be good friends, I think most of us will cheerfully acknowledge that. When a relatively new poster sits in the middle of the cyberroom kicking his/her feet and screaming because they aren't getting as much attention as an old timer, they're going to *get* attention...but I don't think they're going to like it. Hasn't ever worked any better here than it did in the sandbox.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, Vickie I can't disagree with you. 

I just wish (and this is about me too) we weren't so quick to fight. It's something I work on a lot. As many have said - if you don't like the thread don't read it, conversely if you don't like what's said by some - walk away.

It works both ways. 






Miss Vickie said:


> Sandie, you'll get no flames from me. I just get tired of the clique word being tossed around and used in such a way as to insult people who have gotten particularly close, something I think we should celebrate, not denigrate. I in no way feel part of a clique, and in fact I often feel like an outsider here, particularly after having lost weight. I just think it's human nature for people to form mini groups, but I don't see any of them being exclusive, which is the baggage that a word like "clique" brings with it.
> 
> I feel lost here sometimes, too, and like people don't like me or think I'm cool or whatever. But I guess I feel that posts like Lovelyone's only perpetuate the feelings of isolation that she seems to be feeling. Why not reach out to others, rather than insulting people for daring to have close friends? Raining on the parade of others isn't very productive is all, is it?
> 
> But you're right. She's entitled to her opinion, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't see her kicking and screaming like a child. I see her expressing an unpopular opinion. But that doesn't give anyone the right to rip her apart.

JMO




Friday said:


> I think when you you use the word 'clique' in a negative fashion to imply that people are being deliberately exclusionary then you're going to get flamed and you deserve it. If you're using 'clique' to describe the fact that there are people here who have known each other for a while and consider each other to be good friends, I think most of us will cheerfully acknowledge that. When a relatively new poster sits in the middle of the cyberroom kicking his/her feet and screaming because they aren't getting as much attention as an old timer, they're going to *get* attention...but I don't think they're going to like it. Hasn't ever worked any better here than it did in the sandbox.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't see anyone ripping her apart, Sandie. I fact, I see a lot of restraint and some good-natured teasing. What I saw was pretty much a fit being thrown, including the classic "I CALL BULLSH*T" line, and mean accusations of kewl kidz popularity clubs. That wasn't the intention of this thread; in fact, it seems more of a fluffy feel-good sort of thing to me. 

When I was in grade school, the popular kids circulated something known as a "slam book", which was essentially a notebook with everyone's name listed at the top of each page, and freestyle comments by classmates written below. Typical comments were "he's ugly and smells funny" and "she's a fat cow", etc. That's mean & a negative consequence of clique-like behavior, as the kids who didn't belong were especially vulnerable to nasty comments. 

This thread is about celebrating people we like, and/or would like to get to know better. Why should anyone be made to feel badly because he/she wants to contribute to that? 

If someone feels hurt because they don't see their name here, perhaps they should question themselves as to why that is. I'd suggest that there are far more important things to focus on. IMO, I'd feel blessed if this were something I had the time/energy to feel upset about. It would mean that everything else in my life was pretty damn peachy.

Edited to add: In keeping with the theme of the thread, I'm going to say I'd really, really love to meet Aliena and her wubbytubby


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't see her kicking and screaming like a child. I see her expressing an unpopular opinion. But that doesn't give anyone the right to rip her apart.
> 
> JMO



People keep calling her new....she's been here since 2005. (Which is a whole year before I joined in the convo! So in that respect, I'm HELLA NEW!) Maybe if she got involved in conversations people would want to meet her as well. I have a hard time tolerating bitter people...who are bitter at other people for no good reason.

On another note, I didn't think you would get flamed....as no one disagreed that cliques exist in Dim...they do. However, this thread wasn't about naming your people....it was about who you want to meet...and she missed that point totally with her self pity. I'm sure she is a lovely person, but how are we to know when she only speaks up from a bitter place? If she would participate in threads, we would get to know the real her better.

I also agree that no one should rip her apart....I don't think they have ripped her anymore than she has ripped people. I do find being accused to being exclusionary a "rip". I don't have a group or a place to belong, a clique if you will, but at the same time I don't go around getting all butt hurt about it....I just carry on, happy to be in my own world, posting what I want and having alliances with no one.

However, if you are taking applications....I would love to be in the Zitkis Clique  I've always adored you Sandie, and your hubby.


----------



## Emma (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually agree with lovelyone there *IS* a bit of a clique here. It does seem the same people are brought up over and over again, and while it's nice for them it's not so nice for the other people who are never involved. I don't see the point in these threads, I really don't.


----------



## Friday (Sep 18, 2007)

Then stay out of them, that's simple enough.

You participate Em. You have made contributions in the year and a half that I've been here that stick in my mind. If I ever get across the pond you are on my 'hope she has time for me' list. But, but and again but, I am not morally or even mannerly (yeah, I made it up) obligated to talk to everyone. There are literally a thousand or more posters here. There are a very few I won't talk to and I doubt they've even missed me. LovelyOne isn't on that short list but it's not my fault if she's never posted anything that happened to stick in my mind. Now calling names, slinging mud and generally acting like a four year old suffering from sleep deprivation does catch my attention, but probably not in a good way. I'm not much into the 'You're all being MEAN!' trip either. I have friends here, lots of friends I hope, but definitely some close friends and I'm not going to apologize for that.

Mom always said, if you want to have friends, be one.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I actually agree with lovelyone there *IS* a bit of a clique here. It does seem the same people are brought up over and over again, and while it's nice for them it's not so nice for the other people who are never involved. I don't see the point in these threads, I really don't.



quit yer bithcin! yer in my clique!! we are friends in real life...don't make me get in my car and go give you a slap of love to remind you that people like you, lol.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I DO see her as kicking and screaming like a child. Hadn't thought that way exactly 'til you put the phrase out there, Sandie, but yes. Now, I see it. Butch's idea for a thread was a good one. I'm not much of a list maker. I picked someone I'd really like to know more about. I don't know much about her, but my interactions with her have been very interesting. Still, I have questions. I don't see threads like this as a place for long lists, but rather, a place to note ...well, just as Butch said, just who we'd really like to know better. It might not even be people we like. I have certain fascinations with people here...the 'can't look away from a trainwreck' kinda thing. People I don't necessarily like but am still fascinated by, probably in an unhealthy way. Threads are what you make them, it was an interesting question and the whole thing about the popular club is that if there IS one (based on something other than number of posts and genuine contribution to the board), no one is going to tell you you're not in it. Unless you say so yourself. And why people come into a thread titled APPLES! and say ORANGES!, I don't know. I really don't know. There are a million* other threads here. I don't post to Hyde Park or the Weight boards much. Not my thing, for the most part. In those places, I try hard to stay on topic.

Remember when I said; I hope this doesn't turn into a 'cliquecliqueclique' thread? Yeah. Like that.

*not actual count


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 18, 2007)

Clique, claque


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 18, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Clique, claque




mmm beefy men! thanks for that!


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> mmm beefy men! thanks for that!



i believe i would enjoy being in THEIR clique.


----------



## James (Sep 18, 2007)

Well at the top of that list would be Tina. hands down... I hope one day that once I've made it to the right continent, we'll be able to meet, have a cup of tea and a chat together?

also on the list (in no particular order)....

BigPlaidPants
Ashamamma
fa-stan-man
This1Yankee
BigBeautifulMe
Conrad (to shake his hand)
Jes (could be interesting...)
activistfatgirl
mfdoom
AnnMarie
Heather 
liz (diva)
GreenEyedFairy
Risible and Bio
Supersoup
JoyJoy
Ripley
Rainyday
Missaf
Eclectic girl

crikey - i should stop before I list the entire board!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 18, 2007)

i go to bed early because i'm sick, and i miss doom club. DAMMIT.

really though, as far as cliques...

are the people that have made really great friends in here supposed to apologize for posting to each other? because i refuse to. everyone is online for different amounts of time, and i know that me personally, i always have a dims tab open. i love this place and consider many people to be like family to me, so yes, i am drawn to their posts and would answer them more frequently than others. you feel like there's a clique? then become more active. post more. get in and ask questions, pm people you want to be friends with. being pro-active is usually better than doing nothing but whining about it. i met many of these fantastic people over labor day weekend, and some i've just been communicating with for close to a year now, and they all will be in my life for a very long time. i can tell you this much; NONE of them would ever not include someone that isn't in their 'clique' already. i have never felt more welcomed than when i was with the dimmers, and if you don't feel the same way, POST MORE. i personally am guilty of not noticing all the welcome threads and all that...i'm just doing too many things at once; BUT post something neat, interesting, funny, or that sparks my interest, and i'm all over ya. you are certainly entitled to feel and say what you want, but don't be upset when it gets everyone's defenses up. we AREN'T in cliques, but how are you supposed to help it if you get along with people here amazingly?! 

oh, doom club, my basement, 7 pm tonight, bring fried pepperoni.


----------



## butch (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't see her kicking and screaming like a child. I see her expressing an unpopular opinion. But that doesn't give anyone the right to rip her apart.
> 
> JMO



I'm not flaming you either, Sandie, but when someone quotes something I write and uses profanity to criticize it, I personally take offense, and it does seem very immature to me. Anyone can express any opinion they want, but they have to be prepared to take the consequences, which is that anyone else can respond to that opinion with their own opinion, no matter what that opinion is. 

I have no problem with anyone expressing their opinion here on the boards, and I very rarely get into this kind of drama on the boards because I appreciate the diversity of the boards. But, and a big but it is, if someone expresses a criticism of my opinion, I'm willing to debate, and be gracious if necessary, unless someone uses profanity or otherwise treats my opinion in its entirety as crap. Then I'm not going to be so nice, and you wouldn't like me when I get angry.

I apologize if I've contributed to a dog pile, that was not my intent. My intent was to defend my point of view and to offer some constructive advice that I've used to change my feelings from being someone who believed in cliques and wondered why no one liked me, to being someone who has good friends here and feels welcomed at Dims. And, I still don't belong to any 'cliques' which makes me think they're some sort of Dims urban legend.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

You know what? Now I think I'd like to know more about Butch! brava!

ps: the only urban legend here is something about Kelligril!  haha.

But really. I think I want to know more about the OP, suddenly. So I'm throwing my hat into your ring.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I actually agree with lovelyone there *IS* a bit of a clique here. It does seem the same people are brought up over and over again, and while it's nice for them it's not so nice for the other people who are never involved. I don't see the point in these threads, I really don't.



I TOTALLY see what you're saying. That's the reality. Some people are more well known. But Em, you're missing the point. Anyone can participate and say anyone else. You could have mentioned some people. It is what we make it okay?

Y'all have to try to understand for a second what it's like to be someone that *is* mentioned more than once. First it's a cool realization that maybe people do see you for the complex, nerdy, trying-to-be-nice person you want to be. At least that's how I felt. I feel good inside. And sometimes shocked cause it might be someone I've NEVER talked to==not in my "clique". But is that what's being argued here?

Is the simple fact that I was mentioned as someone people wanted to get to know a bad thing? The second feeling I have is one of feeling attacked. I don't think I've ever done SHIT besides be my damn self and LOG IN EVERY DAY. I've also met a lot of Dimmers in real life because I travel.

So, of course, I'm on lists when other people who come on once a week aren't. I've also got a lot of rep, and every time that conversation comes up, I want to run far, far away.

You get what you give here, I really believe that. If you're here a lot, caring about people, posting a lot, being in conversations, trying to stay out of bitter arguments at Hyde Park, trying to be helpful, telling stories about yourself so people can get to know you (also to note most of the "popular" people are people who are well known because they LET themselves be well known), then of course people are going to know you. If you want that, do it. If you don't, don't.

I'm so tired of feeling bad for having friends on here. For being a sappy person who talks a lot. For trying to be nice. For staying out of fights (okay, MOST of the time )

I want to meet anyone that isn't going to make me feel like shit for that.


----------



## Tina (Sep 18, 2007)

Lovelyone, I am sorry that you feel disillusioned about things. You and I see things completely different. I've been on one form of Dims board for over nine years and I've seen a lot of people come and go, and most have been very nice. I find that if there are cliques (and I don't believe there are), they are cutting their noses of to spite their faces in a sense, because cliques are all about exclusion and it can be a lot of fun getting to know new people. Also, cliquish behavior is immature, so consider the source. Were I to see it, personally, I would ignore it, because it's not something I'm interested in, and it wouldn't personally serve me in any way to complain about it. Instead of focusing on the negative you perceive, why not look for the positive?

I cannot believe I'm quoting (paraphrasing) Vince, but here goes.

He used to basically say that he believed that if people who fight on the boards were probably to actually meet IRL, he believed they would get along (at least on some level). I agree with that. It's why I cannot possibly make a list. I think that I would enjoy getting to know everyone here better (except for the creepy ones who say disgusting and disrespectful things to the paysite girls ). 

Being a naturally curious person, and someone who truly likes people in general, I really do feel it would be great fun to meet, and get to know better, both those who I have already met, those I've known here for a good while but have never met, as well as the newbies. We might not all decide we love each other, but I find people to be fascinating -- even people-watching -- and time permitting, I would love to get to know a lot more people here. Seems unlikely with my sparse participation lately, and the fact that it will likely continue to be so until a while after I've moved. Bah.  



James said:


> Well at the top of that list would be Tina. hands down... I hope one day that once I've made it to the right continent, we'll be able to meet, have a cup of tea and a chat together?


James, my dear man, you are ON! I would really love both meeting you and drinking tea with you -- one of my very favorite beverages; but decaf, please (I can't have caffeine, dang it!).


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to meet anyone that isn't going to make me feel like shit for that.



Oh, well said! Very well said, indeed. I think that's a key idea, here.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

Someday, far in the future, when I earn my first yellow can, or hell, even my first light green one, I want to be part of a click. 3 times with the ruby red heels or something?  "Follow the yellow can road!"

But... I will be bold and say I'd like to meet the two halves of Mashley (because their posts make me laugh) and AFG (because she seems wise beyond her years). BothGunsBlazing also has my vote, for I would love to be that funny. LoL And of course, MisticalMisty for helping me create Straw Man.  Like most people though, I'd be happy to meet anyone, especially those who might actually be interested in me. This was just a list of those "foremost on my mind."


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to say...

There are PLENTY of people who I would love to meet and/or get to know better! It's not about who is popular or who knows everyone else. For me, it's about the people who seem fun, the people who inspire me (be it through confidence or sheer wit), and people who have the ability to just be their awesome, amazing selves!

I'll admit... 2 people who are on the top of my "who I'd like to meet" list are Soupy and Sasha.

I don't really think that's a big deal. I just think that they would be awesome to hang out with and by saying that, I'm not excluding anyone!

I will also say though that people who come in and bring threads down with negativity, especially when people are simply trying to expand their horizons and venture out into a community by reaching out and meeting new people, are hard to get to know. Because we never get to see their positive radiance. Sometimes, it's nice to see a little sunshine!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 18, 2007)

As one of the invisible people (BY CHOICE mostly), I hold *no* grudges or envy toward those of you who as the inestimable AFG put it:



> If you're here a lot, caring about people, posting a lot, being in conversations, trying to stay out of bitter arguments at Hyde Park, trying to be helpful, telling stories about yourself so people can get to know you (also to note most of the "popular" people are people who are well known because they LET themselves be well known), then of course people are going to know you. If you want that, do it. If you don't, don't.
> 
> I'm so tired of feeling bad for having friends on here. For being a sappy person who talks a lot. For trying to be nice. For staying out of fights



I speak only for myself. I just can't do it. I care about people, and I feel that I express that when I manage to catch a situation where I think I can be a support and help out. 

Posting is like pulling teeth for me, I routinely wipe out 90% of what I COULD say, because for whatever reason, I think it's not going to be helpful or clever or funny or I'm going to have to defend myself to the death, and I get way too pedantic and that bores the pants off of everyone.

I'm grateful that not everyone is like that, because the internet would be a damn dull place without average everyday people letting it all hang out.
If you're reading this, and you feel that Dimensions has a clique that is out to exclude you, I would suggest you have missed the point entirely.

That being said - people who I'd like to get to know better:

Miss Vickie
Ripley
Idaho Cynth
Fuzzy
So Very Soft
Jamie
Stan
Edx
Eclectic Girl
Michelle
Esme
Ruby Ripples
Happy FA
Red Velvet
Bea Bea
Risible and Biodiesel (the MAN)
and probably dozens of others that I've somehow missed.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Off the top of my head I think I could name about 30 Dims people I really hope to meet some day. There are a few people I want to hug, a few people I want to share a cup of coffee with, a few people who I'd beg to cook dinner for me and at least five closets I want to raid.

I've been touched by so many here (no, not that way...). I could kick myself for being shy and not making the effort to get to know people better. Truth is, when someone PMs or emails me, I get choked up and worry about how to respond. I go through this in "real life" too when the phone rings at home (with friends and some relatives, etc.). I'm very grateful to those who haven't given up on me and continue to reach out. Shyness has always been my Achilles heel, but I'm actually in a much better place with it now than I was 10 or so years ago when I hardly left my house. 

Gottfried and I are really hoping that weather will permit us to go to Boston for the New Year's Eve party this year. Needless to say I'm praying for a mild winter and the opportunity to meet a few people off my list.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 18, 2007)

*sigh* I was going to make a list, but my mom said either I invite everyone or no party at all.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 18, 2007)

When I first started posting around here, I very much felt on the outside looking in. There were times when I posted that I felt like I was intruding....but with time and lots more butting in on my part, I grew to be more comfortable, got to know some people, and have made some great friends. I've also seen new people come in who did the same thing....jumped in, started participating, and were welcomed. 

One thing I have had to remind myself is that this is not a complete reality. You simply cannot accurately gauge other people's complete feelings or opinions based on their words on an internet forum, unless they come right out and say "We don't like you and we don't want you here". Just because someone doesn't respond to you the way you think they should doesn't mean they're not interested in knowing you, that they didn't get something from what you posted, that they're not glad you're here, etc. So, you have to ask yourself...how much of your feelings toward people on this board is based on assumption or jumping to conclusions based solely on what you've read here? 

The word clique, by definition, includes the word "exclusive". I think if you'll look at the definition of that word, you'll see some pretty extreme descriptions...none of which I've ever seen here. Yes, there are people who have formed close friendships, share inside jokes, spend time with each other outside of Dim, whether in real life or elsewhere online. But I think you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone who would deliberately keep another person from participating here. Yes, there are specific incidents where a person has come to the boards and ended up getting run off for very specific reasons, but those are few and far between and if you want to focus on those as a measurement for the entire board, well...then you've lost. More than likely, if you're feeling excluded, it's because you've excluded yourself in some way...whether through insecurity, resentment, bitterness...whatever. So I think before anyone cries foul, they have to look to themselves first and see what they can do to fix the situation instead of putting it off on others. I still have times when I feel like I don't fit in here, but more often than not, it's because I've isolated myself, and it usually only takes a few posts and joining in on a conversation to find a niche here again. 

It's obvious that some people have missed something about this thread. The whole purpose of it is to break out of anything resembling a clique. It's meant to reach out to people you DON'T already know well, as has already been said. So, if the cliques actually did exist, wouldn't this thread work toward defeating them? Why call foul on that?


Now that that's out of the way...I, too, have a short list of people I've interacted with recently that I'd like to get to know better. There are others I've interacted with in the past who aren't at the forefront of my mind right now, but I'd like to know them better, too...and there are people I've never interacted with directly who have caught my attention with their posts, who seem interesting to me, as well. Sadly, there's just not enough time in the day to talk with everyone here who interests me. 

My recent list, in no particular order:

butch
sunnie1653
Chimpi
Susannah
PamelaLois
Green Eyed Fairy
Miss Vickie
and on and on.....


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to know myself better, then perhaps I will understand why I keep comming back to this board.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks to anyone that has listed me. 

I have to say that there are a few people here that I really want to know. There are some that I have met here and there in my travels that I would love to know more. 

I think it is safe to say that if they are a regular poster I would be happy to know them better. I think everyone here has something to offer in some way. I don't always agree and sometimes things I read are odd (including what I write) but that's what makes this place.

Everyone has something they bring to the table and I'm willing to find out what that is with each and everyone.

I will name 2 names. Girl I want to know better and Guy I want to know better. 

Samantha NY - only cause we have chatted for years and I really look up to her for so many reasons. 

Fuzzy - Lets face it ..he has GREAT food !!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

I appreciate everyone thoughts on what I posted - and I agree with a lot of what you said - but as someone who has been in the middle of a lot of drama here getting dog piled is no fun. I think I was reacting to my own feelings of not fitting in here.

I always feel like an outsider for a few reasons. I don't use chat (I don't like it) so you all get to know each other well that way.

I don't open up easily to allow people in

I am very protective of my privacy.

I haven't met more than a few of you.

I don't see web boards as a way of making friends. Oh sure it happens and I have made a few wonderful friends but by and large I like to see the person face to face.

Every time one of these lists comes up maybe 2 people mention me. Now, what that means to me is I just don't have much in common with many here - and that's OK. I don't let it hurt my feelings anymore. 

So yes - I do feel like an outsider but I would never tell anyone else how to do there thing here. 

My point (I rambled) I really think my own feelings were what I was reacting to. Thanks guys for being kind to me.


----------



## This1Yankee (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang it...I got the little message again..."POST OR ELSE!!"

So anyway, I want to meet:

BigCutieSasha
James
BothGunsBlazing 
Soup
Berna
BigPlaidPants


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

You're an amazing woman I do hope we get to meet one day. 




missaf said:


> I'd like to meet as many of you as possible!
> 
> Now before you say I"m taking the easy way out, let me explain why.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Every time one of these lists comes up maybe 2 people mention me. Now, what that means to me is I just don't have much in common with many here - and that's OK. I don't let it hurt my feelings anymore.
> 
> So yes - I do feel like an outsider but I would never tell anyone else how to do there thing here.



Two people mention you? I'd say that's pretty fabulous considering the hundreds not named at all.

I'm totally perplexed that you feel like an outsider when you are so very much a part of this community. Given all the posts of support you've received regarding the health issues you've been dealing with, how could you feel like an outsider? If people didn't give a shit about you, I don't think they'd bother to reply with good wishes.

Practice a little Sally Field until you start to believe it... "You really like me! You really do like me!"


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, it's probably just me. I never feel like a part of things. I'm not sad about that - it's just how I feel. I'm not sure why. It's a good question to think about.

I did not post for sympathy or any other reason than just being honest. 




ThatFatGirl said:


> Two people mention you? I'd say that's pretty fabulous considering the hundreds not named at all.
> 
> I'm totally perplexed that you feel like an outsider when you are so very much a part of this community. Given all the posts of support you've received regarding the health issues you've been dealing with, how could you feel like an outsider? If people didn't give a shit about you, I don't think they'd bother to reply with good wishes.
> 
> Practice a little Sally Field until you start to believe it... "You really like me! You really do like me!"


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Dang it...I got the little message again..."POST OR ELSE!!"
> 
> So anyway, I want to meet:
> 
> ...



Yay!! I would like to meet you to!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmjust where do I begin in this particular fray? 

First of all, if Im in any Dims clique it would have to be the Butchie and Gena clique because Ive met her in real life (several times despite the long distance) and we talk on the phone in the real world  A LOT. Weve logged hundreds of hours on the phone, in fact already just 4 hours this week and Ive only talked to her once. I personally take heaps and heaps of umbrage that anyone could suggest that she meant anything malicious or exclusionary about her original post. In fact IMHO, I think she made that post because she wanted to give people here a launching pad in order to CONNECT to one another, definitely not feel excluded from one another. I feel privileged to know her and know enough about her to be able to tell everyone at Dims that shed just as soon cut off her right hand before trying to make anyone feel excluded from anything. Shes the most generous, caring, loving, intelligent, funny, and accepting person that I know. So for anyone thinking that she was trying to call out all the popular people and give them all props by being mentioned in this thread then I have to call a thunderous BULLSHIT! Furthermore, youre not likely to see me on her list or her on mine becausehello!...we already know each other. 

You all may or may not have noticed but I am not mentioned on ANYONEs list here so far. The 9th grader in me feels hurt by this A LOT, the 40-year-old me is hurt a little too. But I also know that it hurts a bit because I spend my time reading the posts and enjoying the Dims people from afar (and feeling through my reading like they are online friends) but what I dont do very often is post, so Im not giving anyone a chance to WANT to know me more. I hope to change that by being more proactive and posting more, sharing more of myself on these boards. Butch is a wise, wise woman, and by her actions, she is a good example of how to make friends here at Dims. She reaches out, she posts, she PMs, and she shares herself. A lesson I hope to learn myself so that I can feel more like a part of this wonderful online community. 

I feel this should be said as well: There may be reasons why people arent able to reach out to make connections or arent able to respond when someone tries to connect to them. Personally, Im one of the walking wounded from the cancer wars, having lost my mom in February. Things are getting better but grief and healing is a process and sometimes the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak when it comes to connecting to people. (For example I go through periods of terrible loneliness yet coming up with the energy to call someone or meet up with someone is just too heavy a task.) But I know this about myself, my circumstances right now and try not to let that color my feelings of hurt when the phone doesnt ring when Im particularly lonely or when my name doesnt pop up on someones list. Instead I go to my fall back position, which is to lose myself and my pain by reading the threads on Dims. It brings me joy and happiness seeing the friendships being forged and the community coming together to support one another. All of youeveryone here at Dimensions in your postings have been very instrumental in helping me feel less alone and distracting me from my worries and fears and thus helping me get back to feeling like I can begin to share myself again with people, and I sincerely thank you all for that. 

Lastly, the Butchie and Gena next clique meeting (girl, we need to come up with a better name) will be taking place soonly in the Outerbanks of North Carolina. Anyone and everyone who would like to join us for a scrumptious all-you-can-eat seafood buffet should PM one of us for the details. Come one and all! 

Gena


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I appreciate everyone thoughts on what I posted - and I agree with a lot of what you said - but as someone who has been in the middle of a lot of drama here getting dog piled is no fun. I think I was reacting to my own feelings of not fitting in here.
> 
> I always feel like an outsider for a few reasons. I don't use chat (I don't like it) so you all get to know each other well that way.
> 
> ...



It's ok Sandie! I love you! If you go back through the list....I am mentioned once I believe, but it doesn't really bother me cos I am popular in my own mind, lol. When going out to Cali there were tons of people who "could" have met us if they wanted to....but alas not everyone is going to like me...and I totally get that. I feel like an outside all the time as well, but that is just me, I have always had that insecure side and it will always be there....but I don't let it make me a bitter person. 

So lets be loners together We can make it a double date


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I dont really know anyone on here..so getting to know anyone better would be enjoyable.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 18, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't see anyone ripping her apart, Sandie. I fact, I see a lot of restraint and some good-natured teasing. What I saw was pretty much a fit being thrown, including the classic "I CALL BULLSH*T" line, and mean accusations of kewl kidz popularity clubs. That wasn't the intention of this thread; in fact, it seems more of a fluffy feel-good sort of thing to me.
> 
> When I was in grade school, the popular kids circulated something known as a "slam book", which was essentially a notebook with everyone's name listed at the top of each page, and freestyle comments by classmates written below. Typical comments were "he's ugly and smells funny" and "she's a fat cow", etc. That's mean & a negative consequence of clique-like behavior, as the kids who didn't belong were especially vulnerable to nasty comments.
> 
> ...


 
_I refrained from saying anything furthur on this thread until this post. If you and some others will go back and read the VERY first post that I posted in this thread you will see that I said "ahhh another who is in my clique thread....etc". I did not insinute it was a bad thing, nor did I complain about the fact that there ARE cliques on this forum. In fact, if you read on you will see that I added on to that sentence that I would be most happy to meet almost anyone from these forums. It became a "flame war" when you and your associates decided that my statement was derogatory. You took offense because you THOUGHT I insulted your cliques. You took mere words on a screen and turned them into another way to exclude someone. Congratulations, you proved my point. The simple fact that I have been told that I "sullied" the thread with my opinion, and acted in a third grade manner--"kicking and screaming" because I defended that opinion just lets me know that I am correct in my original thoughts. And now I am finished posting on these forums because I originally thought this was a place for people to come, express their opinions, celebrate who they are, and not feel ashamed. Now, I do feel ashamed...that I ever posted here and put my faith in people that do not deserve it. Im sure that some of you will revel in that fact, and bully for you!_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lovely, I hope you mean that you are just going to leave these kinds of threads and not Dimensions all together. This place will not be the same without you. 


PS...You have nothing to be ashamed of! In fact, hold your head up high for speaking your mind in an environment where individual thoughts and opinions sometimes means "wrong" by those who are content to continually agree with the majority.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> _. It became a "flame war" when you and your associates decided that my statement was derogatory. You took offense because you THOUGHT I insulted your cliques. You took mere words on a screen and turned them into another way to exclude someone. Congratulations, you proved my point. The simple fact that I have been told that I "sullied" the thread with my opinion, and acted in a third grade manner--"kicking and screaming" because I defended that opinion just lets me know that I am correct in my original thoughts. And now I am finished posting on these forums because I originally thought this was a place for people to come, express their opinions, celebrate who they are, and not feel ashamed. Now, I do feel ashamed...that I ever posted here and put my faith in people that do not deserve it. Im sure that some of you will revel in that fact, and bully for you!_




I think that there are a few people posting in this forum who are shuddering at the thought of me being part of their "clique", Lovelyone. In fact, I'm downright sure of it  Sure, there are some people at Dims whom I am fortunate to consider dear friends ... interestingly enough, only a very few of them posted *here*, in this thread. You've made some sweeping generalizations, yet again, and you are completely wrong in your underlying assumptions. I haven't read it all, but I'm pretty sure that I'm not even mentioned in this thread. But I do not assume that this is because people don't like me. I suspect that it is because I haven't done a lot of socializing, I don't share a lot of personal information, and I spend most of my Dims time in the Hyde Park area, which isn't known for cheerful how-do-you-do's. Point is, I don't blame other people for my lack of "popularity" (I hate that word when describing adult interactions, but for lack of a better descriptive term, it will do). 

Look, you really used some strong words, and they were insulting to a lot of people. If you truly are interested in getting to know people here, you went about it the wrong way. You probably didn't mean to come across as petulant and insulting, but that is the way many reasonable people interpreted your words. Own some responsibility here. You'll be a better person for it


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Donni - I think you are fabulous! And while I don't want to have a clique - a fan club would be great! 




BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's ok Sandie! I love you! If you go back through the list....I am mentioned once I believe, but it doesn't really bother me cos I am popular in my own mind, lol. When going out to Cali there were tons of people who "could" have met us if they wanted to....but alas not everyone is going to like me...and I totally get that. I feel like an outside all the time as well, but that is just me, I have always had that insecure side and it will always be there....but I don't let it make me a bitter person.
> 
> So lets be loners together We can make it a double date


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

I feel terrible that you feel this way.  I hope you stay - there are many wonderful people here to know. N ot everyone took offense to your words. 




Lovelyone said:


> _I refrained from saying anything furthur on this thread until this post. If you and some others will go back and read the VERY first post that I posted in this thread you will see that I said "ahhh another who is in my clique thread....etc". I did not insinute it was a bad thing, nor did I complain about the fact that there ARE cliques on this forum. In fact, if you read on you will see that I added on to that sentence that I would be most happy to meet almost anyone from these forums. It became a "flame war" when you and your associates decided that my statement was derogatory. You took offense because you THOUGHT I insulted your cliques. You took mere words on a screen and turned them into another way to exclude someone. Congratulations, you proved my point. The simple fact that I have been told that I "sullied" the thread with my opinion, and acted in a third grade manner--"kicking and screaming" because I defended that opinion just lets me know that I am correct in my original thoughts. And now I am finished posting on these forums because I originally thought this was a place for people to come, express their opinions, celebrate who they are, and not feel ashamed. Now, I do feel ashamed...that I ever posted here and put my faith in people that do not deserve it. Im sure that some of you will revel in that fact, and bully for you!_


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Intepretation is the problem Traci. How people _interpreted _ what she posted is the problem not what she posted.

I have had my ass handed to me more than once - not because of what I said - but because of how it was interpreted and those that interpreted my intent or tone in the wrong way refusing to see it any differently.

As I have said over and over again. You CANNOT gauge tone on a post on a web board. And I stand by that. Hell - time and time again I am told I'm angry when nothing could be further from the truth.

Nothing is more aggravating than being told what you mean.




TraciJo67 said:


> I think that there are a few people posting in this forum who are shuddering at the thought of me being part of their "clique", Lovelyone. In fact, I'm downright sure of it  Sure, there are some people at Dims whom I am fortunate to consider dear friends ... interestingly enough, only a very few of them posted *here*, in this thread. You've made some sweeping generalizations, yet again, and you are completely wrong in your underlying assumptions. I haven't read it all, but I'm pretty sure that I'm not even mentioned in this thread. But I do not assume that this is because people don't like me. I suspect that it is because I haven't done a lot of socializing, I don't share a lot of personal information, and I spend most of my Dims time in the Hyde Park area, which isn't known for cheerful how-do-you-do's. Point is, I don't blame other people for my lack of "popularity" (I hate that word when describing adult interactions, but for lack of a better descriptive term, it will do).
> 
> Look, you really used some strong words, and they were insulting to a lot of people. If you truly are interested in getting to know people here, you went about it the wrong way. You probably didn't mean to come across as petulant and insulting, but that is the way many reasonable people interpreted your words. Own some responsibility here. You'll be a better person for it


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Intepretation is the problem Traci. How people _interpreted _ what she posted is the problem not what she posted.
> 
> I have had my ass handed to me more than once - not because of what I said - but because of how it was interpreted and those that interpreted my intent or tone in the wrong way refusing to see it any differently.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, Sandie, but many people read Terri's first post as very negative and rather snotty. Her second post reinforced that. You're right, you can't gauge tone on here. That's why word selection is very, very important.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Sorry, Sandie, but many people read Terri's first post as very negative and rather snotty. Her second post reinforced that. You're right, you can't gauge tone on here. That's why word selection is very, very important.



I'm sorry too Joy - I want to see what all of you are seeing but I don't.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2007)

ripley said:


> This thread seems to have forked a bit.
> 
> Who I'd want to know better? Almost everyone.
> 
> ...


Name the time and place, rip. I will SO be there. <3


----------



## mossystate (Sep 18, 2007)

clique [ kleek, klik ] (plural cliques) 


noun 

Definition: 

exclusive group: a close group of friends or coworkers with similar interests and goals, whom outsiders regard as excluding them

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This word is very loaded and a few of you know it. Terri, you put out that initial post, then you said ( post #42 ) that there are cliques out here and that those people in the cliques never said hello to you when you first started posting..then you say that you were not insinuating anything bad when you posted the first message. Sorry, but you are flip-flopping.

You are hurt that you feel you did not get a very warm welcome out here. It is very human to feel hurt, but, it is also very human to look at the intentions of others and consider the reasons why things are not as you would like or expect them to be.

I am not saying there are no cliques on this earth..of course there are..but the word clique implies that folks are rejecting others for very arrogant and frivolous reasons ..and a person can get into a very paranoid state of mind, if they see a slight where there is none. I am not as drawn to some out here as I am to others, and I am not a person who opens up very easily. I do not fault others for that. 

Sandie, it seems that most threads that turn into what this one has turned into, you say you are fine with how your life here is at Dims, but then turn around and say it aggravates you and that you feel like an outsider. I guess I just do not understand how much is ever enough for you. You get a lot of support, and still it is not enough.


Pings, pangs and stings...we all experience them...but to get pissed off..over and over again.. just says that the problem might come more from within.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> LillyB
> Tina
> ...



I am so honored, ash. You just brought a huge smile to my face. I'd love to get to know you better, too (and Babe as well!).


----------



## ripley (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Name the time and place, rip. I will SO be there. <3



My place. Midnight. Wear crotchless panties and chaps.


<3 you too


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

And I clarified to say I feel like an outsider in most places not just here. I never said it aggravated me.

I do receive wonderful support here. I never said it wasn't enough. I'm not sure I am getting your problem. If you dislike what I post don't read it. That usually works for me. 






mossystate said:


> clique Sandie, it seems that most threads that turn into what this one has turned into, you say you are fine with how your life here is at Dims, but then turn around and say it aggravates you and that you feel like an outsider. I guess I just do not understand how much is ever enough for you. You get a lot of support, and still it is not enough.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2007)

butch started out with a innocent "getthing to know you" and the old-timers have turned it into a.. well.. you know what I mean.. but anyway.. just for those curious minds that want to know.. 

I have a southern/texas accent that I cannot control. If I were to strike up a conversation with JoyJoy at some bash, my accent would mimic hers instantly. I also have this problem with English/British accents. Its kinda embarrassing.
I'm infatuated..  with large curvy women. (duh..) No really. To the point of stuttering, and sweaty palms, and :blush:-ing. I would be total wallflower at a bash.
I'm the third of eight siblings. (Third's Rule!) I'm the only foodie. And the only one with a compsci degree.
I don't drink. I don't smoke. And I hate to fly. (I still do, but I hates it)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2007)

Should I bring the video camera? Dark chocolate, or milk?

ETA: I'm such a social pariah, you have to hide your <3 for me in small white text? 

</fake hurt>


----------



## ripley (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Should I bring the video camera? Dark chocolate, or milk?
> 
> ETA: I'm such a social pariah, you have to hide your <3 for me in small white text?
> 
> </fake hurt>



The mushy stuff wasn't fitting with my brutal ass-slapping good time.


Milk chocolate...truffles.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, just for butchie...I'll answer her ORIGINAL question. *Gasp!*   

This is a list of people I AM CURIOUS ABOUT. People about whom I feel I would like to know more. Not people whom I would like to meet. That would be a different list. Granted, there would be overlaps, but still...

Butch
Jes (she's a mystery wrapped in an enigma, dammit)
fa_man_stan
Les Toil
James
ripley
rainyday
Jack Skellington (I can't tell if I love him or hate him)
Fatlane

I know I'm forgetting people. I'm tired, and about to go to bed. I'll list more - and no, it won't be a "People who I'm not as curious about" list, it'll be a "people who weren't at the very front of my mind because I have zero short term memory right now" list.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jes (she's a mystery wrapped in an enigma, dammit)


mystery wrapped in an enigma wrapped in BACON, yes.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 18, 2007)

"Jes (she's a mystery wrapped in an enigma, dammit)"


I'll have that and a side order of hash browns!:shocked: 

Dang, itsn't this the Foodee thread????

Teehee........ 

Come on folks, you ALL are pretty! Can't we all get along????
:doh: Kara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> butch started out with a innocent "getthing to know you" and the old-timers have turned it into a.. well.. you know what I mean.. but anyway.. just for those curious minds that want to know..



OK Fuzzy I get the point I'll shut up.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2007)

does the drama ever end?


----------



## ripley (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope!


.......


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2007)

ripley said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> .......





Haha. I'm putting on my seatbelt!


----------



## ripley (Sep 19, 2007)

I want to know this person better. I can't understand his/her name and they've never posted and they've been a member since April 2006. What's up with that?

&#1601;&#1604;&#1601;&#1604;


----------



## mejix (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> it won't be a "People who I'm not as curious about" list



that would be a fantastic thread. i'll start.

*people im not too curious about*:

ripley i see her and go, meh.
liz diva. she is in chicago right?
michelle. big drama queen. too much information already.


*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

Mejix is the most boring and I'm interested in getting to know him even less. 

(Sorry, dude, can't rep ya yet.)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2007)

I am interested to know about THE clique that I keep hearing so much about here. The one and only, end all be all that some have alluded to. I can't seem to find it. 

Now are there a number of cliques here? Yes. These people who have formed friendships based on common interests and just plain ol' socializing. I don't begrudge these people in the least. I myself have been lucky to form a few friendships since coming to Dims in April of 2006. Does it mean that I am in a clique? Probably not. And if I was, does that make me better or inherently evil? The answer is no.

I agree that it sometimes seems like high school around here...from the anti socials to the bullies to the self absorbed. But there were also a lot of good kids , too. Unfortunately, some of us have allowed those negative memories to blind us and forget about them.

The last time I checked, this site was for the 18 and up crowd. That means we are adults who have physically moved beyond high school. Perhaps it's time we make the mental and emotional step forward , too.


----------



## ripley (Sep 19, 2007)

mejix said:


> that would be a fantastic thread. i'll start.
> 
> *people im not too curious about*:
> 
> ...



I'm so hot for you right now I can't stand it.



And ever since I copied and pasted that Arabic name from the members list my little cursor line thingy has like a little flag at the top. I feel quite jaunty as it moves along as I type the lines.


Jaunty, and hot for the mej.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2007)

Yay! I got two mentions from Friday and Joy. Would love to meet you both too.
Well I firstly want to meet Dianna (Social B'ly) and then take it from there.
Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> no one here is cool enough to know me better OR to be in my clique.
> 
> sorry guys.



Ha Ha! You are ace. An absolute classic. 

Susannah


----------



## wistful (Sep 19, 2007)

Let me just preface this response by saying this post is very difficult for me to make.I'm a people pleaser by nature and going against the grain or popular opinion isn't easy for me but still I feel compelled to respond.I understand where Lovelyone is coming from.I really do.Yes,perhaps she could have worded her post so that it didn't come across as harshly as it did but I still feel that people are being rather unfair to her.

I absolutely believe that the intention behind the first post was a good one.I have nothing but great respect and admiration for Butch and I hope she knows that.I can't speak for anyone but myself,so what I'm about to say is strictly based on my experience and personal feelings alone.

I think most of us can relate to what it feels like to be an outsider because of our size.I know that for a long time I felt as if I could never really belong or properly fit into society because of how fat I was/am(not that I didn't have some good experiences over the years but still I felt that the social stigma was such that it held me back.Especially when I was younger.)

So imagine my delight when I discovered and started getting semi-active in the size acceptance community.A place to be accepted for who I was.Finally!! yay! The joy however was short lived when I realized that people are people and the common experience of being fat doesn't guarantee any sort of real connection will be made.The issues I had with not quite fitting into certain fat acceptance circles were very painful to me.I still sometimes feel that pain.All I'm saying is that it really sucks to feel rejected by a place that you think is going to accept you wholeheartedly.Sometimes people really are left out and it stinks.I have no clue what can be done about this as it's most likely part of human nature to be somewhat exclusionary but still the issue does exist.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Intepretation is the problem Traci. How people _interpreted _ what she posted is the problem not what she posted.
> 
> I have had my ass handed to me more than once - not because of what I said - but because of how it was interpreted and those that interpreted my intent or tone in the wrong way refusing to see it any differently.
> 
> ...



Sandie, if a lot of otherwise reasonable people interpret words to mean a certain thing, don't you think that the person putting them out there should own some responsibility? That doesn't mean she should say, "You're right -- that *is* what I meant" but rather, "I apologize that I came across that way -- I didn't mean to. Here is what I really meant."


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> "Jes (she's a mystery wrapped in an enigma, dammit)"
> 
> 
> I'll have that and a side order of hash browns!:shocked:
> ...



ooh! so will I!

Let's see...I'd like to know more about Mejix, but I don't think he lets himself be known.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 19, 2007)

I actually started to make a list of all the people I'd like to get to know, and after I got to like 40 (which BTW, wasn't anywhere near the end), I decided that I'll just refer you all to the member's list.  

Chris


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> butch started out with a innocent "getthing to know you" and the old-timers have turned it into a.. well.. you know what I mean.. but anyway.. just for those curious minds that want to know..
> I have a southern/texas accent that I cannot control. If I were to strike up a conversation with JoyJoy at some bash, my accent would mimic hers instantly. I also have this problem with English/British accents. Its kinda embarrassing.


 Now, just so y'all know, mah accent idn't that strawng. Aysk pret' near an'one who's ever tawlked tah me. 

(really, it's not....it just rears it's head every now and then )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK Fuzzy I get the point I'll shut up.



Somehow I find that hard to believe!


----------



## Tad (Sep 19, 2007)

butch said:


> I'm thinking this question is not so much about getting to know someone better in the Joey Tribbiani way ("Hey, how YOU doin'?"), but in the platonic way.
> 
> So, who are the people on Dims that you don't know very well, but would like to know more about? The mysterious ones, maybe, or the witty ones, possibly? Or maybe just someone who seems to be the kind of person you want to hang out in a bar with, trading stories.
> 
> ...



I wasn't going to answer this thread, for that 'give everyone in the class a valentine card, or nobody' sort of reason. But in the end I decided we are adults, suck it up. 

So, my list:

*Ruffie (mostly from chat, for yearsanyearsanyearsanyears, and I always thought she was really cool)
*SirGordy (also from chat, really cool guy I've never gotten to know well)
*Butch (because I'm dying to see her body language. and have her explain a bunch of her research stuff where she can see when I'm lost)
*Obesus (because he has a wisdom and knowledge I'd love to at least be exposed to, thought I doubt much would stick on me)
*Tarella (because on the one hand our childhoods were kind of close together, and on another because I always feel like there is so much hovering just unsaid whenever she does post, so I've always wanted to talk to her and find out more).

And about fifty more, too. Each and every one of those names, there were at least a couple more people that I'd want to see for almost the same reasons, but right here right now those were the names that jumped out at me most. But really, instead of Ruffie if I'd said MrsSunGoddess or ThatFatGirl it would be just as true. I guess you can see this list as more representative of the groups that I'd love to know better.

And I'm going to add: the person that I'd love to buy a beer for and listen to whatever he felt like saying: Conrad.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 19, 2007)

You know.....I never thought I was going to make a list...but I am thinking maybe I should....I will think about it.

However, I would like to say.....CONRAD....if you are ever in the UK I will MAKE you whatever dinner you want and I would give you a fat lap dance just to say thank you for everything you have done for cute fat girls like me and the men who love them. You rock. (Bring me chocolate and I would throw in a kick ass massage, lol)


----------



## love dubh (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmm...

TSL&Waxy
(Because they're both near to my age, sassy, and interesting)
Soups (because she gets me)
BothGunsBlazing (because we're mean people)
Tina (because she's so incisive and seems to have a wealth of knowledge in her)
Butch (for her feminist ideas and theories.)
Mango (because he just seems so awesome)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I actually started to make a list of all the people I'd like to get to know, and after I got to like 40 (which BTW, wasn't anywhere near the end), I decided that I'll just refer you all to the member's list.
> 
> Chris



Ha Ha.  Cute.

It may take you a while to catch up with everybody though.  
Susannah


----------



## butch (Sep 19, 2007)

wistful said:


> Let me just preface this response by saying this post is very difficult for me to make.I'm a people pleaser by nature and going against the grain or popular opinion isn't easy for me but still I feel compelled to respond.I understand where Lovelyone is coming from.I really do.Yes,perhaps she could have worded her post so that it didn't come across as harshly as it did but I still feel that people are being rather unfair to her.
> 
> I absolutely believe that the intention behind the first post was a good one.I have nothing but great respect and admiration for Butch and I hope she knows that.I can't speak for anyone but myself,so what I'm about to say is strictly based on my experience and personal feelings alone.
> 
> ...




I want to thank you, wistful, for making this post. I had decided yesterday not to add further to this thread, because I realized I was part of the problem, and did not want to let my own anger seem like I wanted ANYONE to leave the Dims board. 

But, I think I did over-react, and the reason I did, was precisely because of what you're saying here-lots of us fat folks have felt the sting of ostracism too many times, and to think anyone might think I was practicing exclusionary behavior (which is what a clique is) was/is deeply painful to me. 

I also felt personally attacked because my experiences, of how I made the leap from feeling like an 'outcast' at Dims or not cool enough for other Dims posters to someone who has established some very meaningful friendships here, were shot down in their entirety, even though THEY WORKED FOR ME. So, it was a double whammy of hurt for me-hurt that my thread idea was taken out of context, and then that my own experiences were called out as bullshit.

Regardless of why I felt hurt, and whether it was justified or not, I would never want anyone to feel left out, excluded, and I would never be so presumptuous to ever behave as if I were trying to chase someone away from Dims. And I do need to acknowledge that just because something worked for me, I shouldn't assume everyone else would have the same results with the same methods. 

With all that said, I apologize if I hurt anyone's feelings. I don't apologize for stating my opinion and for defending my opinion, but if I was a steamroller in doing it, then I hate to think I've hurt someone.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Now, just so y'all know, mah accent idn't that strawng. Aysk pret' near an'one who's ever tawlked tah me.



Axent? Sheeeet, I dawn't heer any axent.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jack Skellington (I can't tell if I love him or hate him)



Either way is fine. It's all good.


----------



## mejix (Sep 20, 2007)

*people im not too curious about II:* 

santaclear-if rumors of his shady activities are true, the less i know the better. plausible deniability. 
jamie/tina- i get them mixed up. the one getting married next year and moving to montreal. the caucasian dutch one. whatever. 
rainyday-out of the blue she emails me to tell me she is in love with me and spent the night writing my name in her thighs. if i dont love her she is going to hurt herself. nuff said.
bigbeautifulme-she gets drunk in the chatroom and starts sending perv messages 
chicago bus drivers-why are they so mean to me? 


*


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha
Ivy
troubadours
DanExMachina
Jay West Coast
Tooz
mfdoom

Hell.. everyone, anyone. It's hard to break into the thick of things on this board, I'd love to oppertunity to really get to know some of the wicked cool folks I've read here on the ol' boards.

I'm an open book, read me.. erm..

.. something like that, heh.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Meeting all the Hyde Park Crew would be pretty funny. We could all be obnoxious and speak over the top of each other.  
Gee, I think we need another bloody thread about Bush or Mexican Illegals, Coz we haven't had enough of those recently I don't think.  

Shosh


----------



## Michelle (Sep 20, 2007)

mejix said:


> *people im not too curious about*:
> 
> ripley i see her and go, meh.
> liz diva. she is in chicago right?
> michelle. big drama queen. too much information already.*


 
WoW!!! Just wOw!!! I'm so honored to be a non-curiosity, I don't know how to articulate my feelings!!! I'm weak in the knees and my heart is all aflutter!!! I confess that that has always been a quality I've striven for and the feeling is absolutely mutual, Mr. Mejix!!!

(please note the triple ! throughout my post - this is to validify your thoughts of me being a drama queen)

(please also note that validify is not a real word, which also validifies the too much information theorum - how it does, I'm not sure -- I'm just sure it does)


----------



## prickly (Sep 20, 2007)

......................but i might be prepared to take that back if someone puts me on their list. hehe.


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

prickly said:


> ......................but i might be prepared to take that back if someone puts me on their list. hehe.



oh, I'll put you on the List, all right!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 20, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Axent? Sheeeet, I dawn't heer any axent.


 Too dern bad I'm outta rep, er I'd be'a reppin' the be'jeezuz outta ya fer this. 

Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok... so like, I read the first 10 or 20 posts and no one wanted to know me better.  

So then I was gonna get into the debate about the cliques, but I thought, if I say something "wrong", then no one will *ever* wanna get to know me better... 

And now - there's like 160 posts I'd have to read through so I'm thinkin' - it's just easier to ask straight out - is there anyone that wants to know *me* better?? :blink: :blush: 

(retreating to my corner, balling into fetal position, awaiting word that it's true, no one wants to know me... sniff... sniff...*lol*...)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2007)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

I remember seeing you on Dimensions chat years ago when I was still wet behind my ears and thinking how hot/pretty/cool you were. SO THERE!


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to sniff everyone's bike seat.



hmm. I think I actually just grossed myself out beyond words. 

have a nice day!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 20, 2007)

i'd like to meet canonista...he seems like he's my politcal polar opposite, but i have a feeling we'd be famous friends. i want to meet dan ex machina cuz of his name. i wanna meet soup cuz she's clever. i wanna meet tina cuz she's smart and seems to have a good head on her shoulders. i wanna meet jes cuz she's good. oh, she's good. i wanna meet annmarie cuz i bet she's great to be around. i wanna meet fa_man_stan cuz he makes me think of alan alda, and when i see his picture it makes me smile cuz i think of my childhood sitting in the basement watching mash at like midnight. i wanna meet activistfatgirl cuz she seems like a phenomenal person. i wanna meet everyone who posts that lives outside of the states cuz that's a great excuse to travel the world and i know there's a lot of good out there. i wanna meet ivy cuz i bet she rocks as hard in real life as she does in pics. i wanna meet the zitkus' fam cuz i have a feeling i'd have a hard time finding people i like more. i wanna meet tooz so i can ask what tooz means. i wanna meet bothgunsblazing, even though i hate new jersey. i wanna meet mejix...who? that's right. i wanna meet a millionaire so i can save his life, get a couple mil from him and organize a worldwide ultrabash in DC so everyone can come and they'd shut down DC and we'd all crash in the white house(i call couch). i wanna meet lillybbbw cuz that's like breathing...everyone wants to meet her. i wanna meet lonelyfatgirl and make her change her name to friendhavingfatgirl. i wanna meet ripley and say "i believe you!" i wanna meet waxwing based solely on her current avatar. i wanna finish this list, complete with explanations for each. i wanna include everyone that i sincerely wanna meet, but i know i'll forget some no matter how hard i try.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 20, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok... so like, I read the first 10 or 20 posts and no one wanted to know me better.
> 
> So then I was gonna get into the debate about the cliques, but I thought, if I say something "wrong", then no one will *ever* wanna get to know me better...
> 
> ...



I'm not mentioned much either...I just think Im a _given_, lol.

But yeah, I'd wanna meet you. I'm not fussy really, I like meeting new people and I am pretty open to people from all walks of life


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'd like to meet canonista...he seems like he's my politcal polar opposite, but i have a feeling we'd be famous friends. i want to meet dan ex machina cuz of his name. i wanna meet soup cuz she's clever. i wanna meet tina cuz she's smart and seems to have a good head on her shoulders. i wanna meet jes cuz she's good. oh, she's good. i wanna meet annmarie cuz i bet she's great to be around. .



wait, i came before ann marie in a list? huh? who? what? OH MAN. YOU'RE MY NEW BOYFRIEND, CCR!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, I know I'm forgetting some. And some dimmers I've met already, and would love to meet again...like ValentineBBW, Liz (di-va), swordchick, gypsy, mango, johnireland, ebonySSBBW, superodalisque, PattiGirl and hubby, etc. etc. etc.




.... and I'd even recognize you this time.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'd like to sniff everyone's bike seat.



We all have our little hobbies I guess.


----------



## Ash (Sep 20, 2007)

I wanna meet everyone in this thread who didn't mention my name so I can kick their asses.

I mean...

I love you all!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> As a "sometimes stuck in the 80s" person, I like to harken back to The Breakfast Club.



Just interrupting, cuz I'm an 80s kid too.

I'd like to think of myself as the Ally Sheedy character, without the dandruff art and the perky hair ribbon that Molly Ringwald puts in her hair.

*ponders*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd love to chat with anyone from Dims who wanted to meet me in person.


Dennis


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to know those that want to know me and maybe a few that don't want to know me just to see why they don't want to know me.



*my cold pill has kicked in...kthnxbai*


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> I remember seeing you on Dimensions chat years ago when I was still wet behind my ears and thinking how hot/pretty/cool you were. SO THERE!



LOLOL - that doesn't mean you want to _know_ me better! And thanks!! Tee hee!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> I cannot believe I'm quoting (paraphrasing) Vince, but here goes.



Dammit, Tina... I'd just forgotten about him. THANKS for reminding me.  

*shakes fist angrily*


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 20, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> But yeah, I'd wanna meet you. I'm not fussy really...



Umm.. gee - thanks for making me feel oh so special!! LOLOL!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Somehow I find that hard to believe!





Do I have to beat you up??? HUH??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'd love to chat with anyone from Dims who wanted to meet me in person.
> 
> 
> Dennis




Wow... I like the way you handled this. NOW I want to meet you


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 20, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm not mentioned much either...I just think Im a _given_, lol.
> 
> But yeah, I'd wanna meet you. I'm not fussy really, I like meeting new people and I am pretty open to people from all walks of life



You know I would have put you on my own list had I not already met your fine ass!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, I'll put you on the List, all right!



She will too. 

Don't screw with Jes. I mean really, DON'T SCREW WITH HER!

- Sopranky


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Do I have to beat you up??? HUH??



Promises, promises.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> .... i wanna meet the zitkus' fam cuz i have a feeling i'd have a hard time finding people i like more....


 
Right back at ya!!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Promises, promises.




Oh it's on dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh my!! There are just too many to even begin to think of. I read a lot on these board, but don't post nearly as much as I read, but anyway, I guess that really has nothing to do with anything does it?? LOL I'm rambling here so that I can think of my list!! LOL 

I would definatley have to say:

Mimosa
Susanna 
Tina
Fa_Man_Stan and his wife
Buffie & Fatlane they are so hilarious in their thread!!
Ashmamma
Supersoup
Troubadors (think that's how it's spelled)
Jes
Mossystate
Sandy Zitikus

I know there are many others, but my brain just can't seem to function well. Most of the people I'd like to get to know better, I've been reading posts they've made and they either have made me laugh, or think, or just feel good and so I know that if I met them in person I'd love it!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## mejix (Sep 21, 2007)

*people i'm not too curious about pt. III*

whatsherface, the fluffy one. meh


*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2007)

I find as time goes on I'm knowing people less and less.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Oh my!! There are just too many to even begin to think of. I read a lot on these board, but don't post nearly as much as I read, but anyway, I guess that really has nothing to do with anything does it?? LOL I'm rambling here so that I can think of my list!! LOL
> 
> I would definatley have to say:
> 
> ...



I would love to meet you and your hub too Billie. 
Susannah


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

My honest reply? Which will sound kinda namby-pamby and like the answer to a Miss America pagaent question? I kinda want to meet everybody, even the people that don't excite enormous amounts of curiosity for me on the surface. I am always really curious about the real people behind all this. One reason I hope a Dims get-together comes off.

There are also a few hot single boys around here I wouldn't mind _*meeting*_, knowwhatImean. Nudgenudgewinkwink. Is-he-a-goer-eh?-eh? Postpixplsthnxbai. 

ETA: Oh! But not mejix, because I fill him with uncuriosity .


----------



## Michelle (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, but Liz - (re: Mejix) - he noticed you enough to be uncurious about you!!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok no one wants to meet me? Its just as well, I am worse in person. 
Now for my list of people I would like to meet in person:

Ruffie (She is so incredibly sweet)
SirGordy (See above reason)
BabyJeep (Cause she likes to say my name repeatedly in chat)
BothGunsBlazing or whatever his new name is {Justin} (I have to know if he is just as evil in person)
SamanthaNY (Cause she used the best term ever I cant use the whole thing here but it starts with "Thunder") 
RubyRipples (So she can take my child with her)
Mini (Cause he is a super smartass)

Well there are a whole bunch more, but I am fecking busy...Dont have time to type names all day. Besides, none of you bitches named me.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 21, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok no one wants to meet me? Its just as well, I am worse in person.
> Now for my list of people I would like to meet in person:
> 
> Ruffie (She is so incredibly sweet)
> ...




Et tu, Lisa? 

Lookit you bitchin... and you didn't even name ME! 

*scoff*


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Clash, you are a sweetheart -- and not just because you named me, but because I get the feeling that you are a real good-guy sort, with a good heart. 


gypsy said:


> Dammit, Tina... I'd just forgotten about him. THANKS for reminding me.
> 
> *shakes fist angrily*


  I think Vince would be upset to know he'd been forgotten by anyone.  He does take beautiful flower photos, though.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 21, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok no one wants to meet me? Its just as well, I am worse in person.
> Now for my list of people I would like to meet in person:
> 
> Ruffie (She is so incredibly sweet)
> ...




Psssst...Justin's a sweetie...don't tell him I told you, 'k?


----------



## supersoup (Sep 21, 2007)

mejix.

i have uncontrollable curiosity.


and thousands of the rest of yas.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2007)

Hahahaha, mejix. I can't tell you how many chat room guys WISH that were true! LOL

I've never been drunk. Me=boring.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2007)

I was sitting here thinking "I used to get mentioned a million times in these threads, and I'm not anymore!" Then I realized it means I've found a life, so I'm not online 24/7, so my name's not right there for people to see and list anymore!

At least, that's what I'm telling myself!


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 22, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Et tu, Lisa?
> 
> Lookit you bitchin... and you didn't even name ME!
> 
> *scoff*



Hello McFly!! I have met you...I think we even made sweet sweet love. Oh wait...that was the wet dream I had last night. Ut oh now I have to go diddle.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 22, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Psssst...Justin's a sweetie...don't tell him I told you, 'k?



I am pretty sure Justin is the anitchrist, but i would have to meet him before I could be positive about this.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 22, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> I am pretty sure Justin is the anitchrist, but i would have to meet him before I could be positive about this.




Ok, yeah, he TOTALLY has control of my soul...being the Anti-Christ and all...so I HAD to say he was a sweetie...run....for the love of all that's holy....RUUUUUUUNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## steely (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe I read the whole thread:bounce:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe anyone mentioned me. :bounce:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2007)

I would like to meet those here who dislike me also. Why not?  Shosh


----------



## TearInYourHand (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my list:

Miss Vickie
Ashmamma
Sandie and Wayne Z
TSL
BBSSBBW
Jes
Tina
Troubadour
AFG
SVS
BigBeautifulMe
CurvyEm
And that's just the beginning!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm so flattered! I'd love to meet you too, Tear.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I just thought I'd like to pop back in and mention that I don't want to meet any of the men.

I'm just here for the women.


----------



## Leesa (Nov 5, 2007)

I want to know you and you and that quiet one over there.:huh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2007)

There sure are a couple I DON'T want to meet.

Heh.


----------

